# اتحدى اللي تقول ماتسمن على دي الاعشاب وربي شاهد وبتجارب البنات وبصوره كمان



## تـ،،،ـويق (28 ديسمبر 2010)

اتحدى اللي تقول ماتسمن على دي الاعشاب وربي شاهد وبتجارب البنات 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الحمد لله وصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد اللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد



*
بنات عندي اعشاب تسمين طبيعيه 100% ومالها ضرر حتى الاطفال يستخدموها والنساء والرجال حتى اللي ترضع*






وفوايدها كتيره مره تسمن جسمك وتقدري تتحكمي بسمنتها 
وتنفخ الخدود واليدين وتصفي البشره ولو في بشرتكم اثار حبوب تزيلها والبشره ككل راح تلاحظوا تغير في لونها بتصير صااافيه ونظاره فيها وطهما مرررررره مايبان نهائي يعني بالعربي راح يعجبكم

*يشهد علي الله اني صادقه في كل كلمه عن الاعشاب 
والله لا يرزقني اذا نيتي نصب والحمد لله انا ما اكل ما حرام لاني اخاف الله ولله الحمد*








واي استفسار انا حاضره





*
وبقولكم اعشاب التسمين اللي حابه منها انا ماراح ابيع اقل من علبتين والعلبه الواحده

 علبتين الاعشاب ب260 
*



*وإذا حابين تشوفوا تجارب البنات بدون اقتباسات انا حاضره*




*وطريقة استخدامها *





ملعقة متوسطة على كاسة حليب نيدو ومو شرط يغلي الحليب يعني تحطي موية ساخنه والاعشاب مالها طعم كانك تشربي حليب وراح تشوفوا تجارب البنات بنفسكم


ويعتمد لها وقت محدد اما في الليل قبل النوم او في النهار بعد ماتصحي من النوم وقبل الافطار ويجب ان تستمري على العلبتين فترة العلاج ومو تتركيها اسبوع وتستخدميها يومين وتقولي ماتخنت تستخدموا نفس طريقتي اللي كتبتها وراح تتخنوا بإذن الله
وتستخدم حتى فتره الدوره الشهرية عادي ومايضر باذن الله 
وتستخدم للاطفال وللنساء وللرجال وكمان للي ترضع
تزيد الوزن تكبر الصدر تعطي في الوجه نظارة واشراق وتصفي الوجه وياليت من اللي 
استخدموها يكتبوا عشان الكل يعرف اني صادقه ولا احلف بالله كذب
حبيباااتي المعلومات كلها بالموضوع حتى اللي حابه تشتري طريقة الاستخدام تاخذها من نفس الموضوع وكمان صورة علبة الاعشاب
وكل شي في الموضوع ولكن اللي تبغى تشتري ترسل على الخاص وانا بمكه للي في مكه سواق يجيهم لحدهم بس في مكان عام وليس عند بيوتهم وياخذ حق مشواره 40 ريال وخارج مكه ارسلهم بشركات الشحن وللي خارج السعودية ارسلهم بالبريد السعودي ولي تبغى شركة توصل للبيت تقول ولي حابه هم يروح لشركه تقول







****

*تجارب البنات في الاعشاب*





إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة هجرني وراح
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة هجرني وراح
الله يسعدك يارب وويوفقك
أنا حبيت اشكرك على الخلطة والله العظيم لاحظت الفرق من أول أسبوعين
قسما بالله فرق واضح الله يسعدك ويوفقك مع خطيبك
الله يرزقك الرزق الحلال
الله انك مثال للتاجرة الامينة فبضاعتك وأمانتك الله يسعدك يارب
وابي 4 علب وصوني بيها البنات
*************************************
إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة دلوعة زوجها
انا جربت الخلطة والله تمام وتجنن 
إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة دلوعة زوجها
وان شاء الله اول ماتخلص العلبه على طول باطلب تاني 
************************************
إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة دلع المدينه 
الله يسعدك يارب والله حتى انا اخدت من الاعشاب لبنتي وربي ان ابوها لاحظ الفرق جزاك الله خير والله يوفقك
اول ما تخلص اخذ لاختي ولبنتي الله يسعدها يارب 
***********************************
إقتباس:
اقتباس من دلة قهوة***
الله يسعدك يا حبيبة حبيبها يشهد علي ربي يا بنات انا اعشاب حبيبه
سمنتني وخلت خدودي خدود وكانت معالم الأنوثه مو بشبه مخفيف الا مخفيفه تماما
وبعد استخدامي للاعشاب فخوذ ارداف خدود ولا يديني الي عظام تعالو بس شوفوا
مليااااانه كني ضاربه ابرة تنفيخ خخخخخخخخ والله يا بنات انتي الحين انثى 
ويشهد علي ربي اني سمنت ولا حسيت بالم وانا اشرب اعشابها ولا اقولكم بعد
خدودي زوجي كل شوي يمسكها المسكين كان مستحي يقول لي اني عظم 
وكلو ذا بفضل الله ثم حبيبه
*************************************

*تجارب البنات الجديده *











اقتباس من مشاركة روحي تحبك

بنات لي اسبوع استخدمه خلطة حبيبة حبيبها في الاعشاب والله على ما اقول شهيد

انها تعطي بياض في الوجه غير ان خدودي منفوخه بعد ما كان العظام باينه 
يمين الله ان مدرستي في المدرسه تحسبني نافخه خدودي وصديقاتي يقولون لي 
ويش هو اللي حاطته في وجهك يبرق من الصفاء والبياض
يشهد علي ربي هذا اللي صار معي كتبته لكم بالضبط جزاك الله خير 
انصح كل النحيفات واللي معصلقه تاخذ من خلطتك ويسلموووو يا لذووووووووووووووق
تسلمين ياحبيبه الله يوفقك ويسعدك دنيا واخره
***************************************
إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة بنوتة سكرر
جزززززززززززززززززااااااااااااك الله خير يا حبيبه على خلطتك سمنتني 
لكن لازم اشتري بعد عشان احصل على المطلوب قبل زواج اخوي تسلمين 
يالغلا والله يوفقك دنيا واخره الله يزقك الرزق الحلال ياذووووق 
واشكرك على روحك الطيبه وتعاملك اللي ما يتوصف ووفقك الله
*************************************
إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة ^فلورررينا^
اخبارك حبيبتي زي ما وعدتك اول ما اشوف نتيجه اكتب عن خلطتك التسمينيه
الحمد لله حصلت على النتيجه اللي حابتها تكون علي بعد 4 علب من خلطتك 
الله يوفقك الحين لي شهرين ومانزل وزني لدرجة صديقتي ماعرفتني يوم شافتني 
كنت هيكل عظمي قبل خخخخخخخخخ مصدقه نفسها بس بجد بجد اشكرك يا الغاليه 
الله يحقق لك ماتتمنين ويسعدك يارب لي اخت في الاسلام اسعدها وحقق مناها
مشكوره ماقصرتي يا حبيبة بالتووووفيق
*************************************
اقتباس من مشاركة روح الغلاااااا
جربت خلطت حبيبة حبيبها في التسمين وربي يا بنات مالها طعم طعمها مستصاغ وهذا اللي 
حببني في خلطتها مو زي الخلطات الباقيه اللي تلوع الكبد يشهد علي ربي انها صفت وجهي 
وخدودي مره جنان والصدر ايش اقلكم اول مره مافي صدر والله العظيم ان صدري باااارز 
والحين احس فيني انوثه خخخخخخخخ لان كان معقدني صدري جزاك الله كل خير على خلطتك والله
يوفقك وراح اشتري علبه ثالثه بس اخلص من اللي عندي ياقلبي تسلمين والله




**********************************

*ودي التجارب طاااااااااااااااااازه يعني جديده جداً *




إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة صعب يفهموني 
يشرفني التعامل معاك
وتعاملك معاي قمه في الاخلاق والذوق
وانا راح ابدا بالاعشاب اليوم
وراح اكتب تجربتي بدون تررد الله يوفقك ويسعدك
ام اياد 
**********************************
إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة ^جنان الحب^ 
بصراحه اسلوب راقي جدا واخلاقك عاليه والله يوفقك والاعشاب والله يا بنات اعجوبه وزدت عليها
12 كيلو واختي زادت 9 كيلو وحده قريبتي ماني متاكده بس قالت لي ان وجه البثور والحبوب اللي فيه راحت واختفت اثارها بعد اسبوعين بالضبط وزادت اعتقد 8 او 12 كيلو والله ما افتتكر يشهد علي ربي اني صادقه ولا ابالغ في كلامي ان وزني وزن اختي وقريبتي زادت من هالاعشاب وتشربينها مع الحليب ولكنك تشربي الا حليب يعني مالها طعم وانا اشهد ان حبيبة صادقه كل الصدق وتعاملها راقي لدرجة مره ارسلت لي الاعشاب قبل لا احول لها المبلغ وانصحكم بتعامل معاها تثق في الناس وامينه والاحلى انها تتصل بنفسها وتتاكد ان الطلبيه وصلتك ويجزاك الله خير والله يوفقك مع خطيبك يا حبيبه 
*********************************
إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة |..just me..| 
هلا و غلا حبيبة 
يسعدني ارد على موضوعك بالنسبة لتجربتي للاعشاب بصراحة نتايجها روعه و انا للحين في العلبة الاولى شفت النتايج ماشاء الله 
و اسلوبها للامانة يا بنات منتهى الذوق و اخلاقها عالية و انسانه محترمه و صادقة بتعاملها 
الله يكتب لك الرزق الحلال و يوسع عليك في رزقك يارب و يوفقك في حياتك و دراستك 
أختكـ : just me 
****************************************
إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة مالقيت اسم!! 
السلام عليكم 
مرااحب يابناات حبيت اكتب تجربتي مع معااااااااناااة من النحف طول عمري 
طبعا مابقي شي ماكليتة من برياكتين وخميرة وصينية وغيييييييييييييييييرة من الحبوب 
وبعد خلطة المكسرات والحلبة ////////// حتي خلطة الطحينية ماشييييييي فااااد
بالصدفة شفت الاخت ام جنى ( صاحبة الموضوع ) كاتبة عن اعشابها في منتدى ثاني مجاااور لنا 
من بعد الكآبة الى عايشتها في حياتي وزوجي الى كل يوم في نكد معاااة متى تسمنييين في كل جلسة معااااة 
كلمت الاخت ماقصرت كانت واقفة جنبي بعد مالجاْت لها وشكيت لها الحااال اخذت منها علبتييين 
واستمريت عليها ومن بعدها وانا شايفة العافية 
وجسمي بدا يمتلى ( قولو اماشاء اللة بنااات ) وشهيتي يااللة لك الحمد بدت تنفتح 
بس للاْمانة مابعد وزنت بس كل الى جنبي حسوا بالتغييير في جسمى 
////////////// البنت مااعرفها ولا لى اي صلة فيها بس كانت ونعم التاجرررة 
الى تثقييين فيها 
هاذي تجربتي بعد ماوعدتها انى اكتبها بالخير او الشر //////////////////// 
**********************************
إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة غيوووم المدينة 
ربي يوفقك ياغالية والله انك قمة في الذوق والاخلاق الله يوفقك 
على فكرة يا اخواتي انا اشتريتها والله ريحتها حلوة بس ان شاء الله اذا بديت فيها راح اقولكم على النتايج باذن الله ... 
**********************************
إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة شمس وقمر22 
الله يرزقك من رزقه وفعلا اسلوووبك راقى فى التعامل,,,,,,,,, 
**********************************
إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة تولين9999 
للرفع
تقول ليش لانه تستاهل ربي يوفقه قمه فى الادب والذوق انسانه تبغا الرزق الحلال وربي انشاء الله يعطيه من اوسع ابوابه اللهم امين... 
*********************************
إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة رونقه الحياه 
ماقدر صراحه ابالغ باي كلمه والله يشهد علي ماعرف الاخت حبيبه حبيبها الا من هذا المنتدى واشتريت منها اعشاب بس لي اسبوع تقريبا لاحظت بشرتي تفتحت الحمدلله الله ينور وجوهنا بطاعته بس اقول لكم انها انسانه قمه في التعامل وذوووووق الله يحفظها ولاتخافون تاصلك الطلبيه الى البيت وربي بيحاسبني على كل كلمه الله يسهل على كل من اردات التعامل معها ماطول << يعني الان تراي مابعد طولت ههههههه 
**********************************
إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة ورد القطيف 
وانا تحمست والله وياليت ترسليلي التفاصيل عالخاص عزيزتي 
**********************************
إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة شجـــــ الوفاء ــــــــون 
الله يرزقك ويوفقك ياغاليه ..
صراحه حمستوني اشتريها ..
رديت عشان ارفع موضوعك اولا وادعيلك بالتوفيق ..
وثانيا عشان ارجع لردودي عشان مايضيع موضوعك لاني بصراحه ودي اشتري بس خليني اوفر المبلغ اول ..




بالتوفيق ياااارب 

***********************************
إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة تنـكة سـكر 
سلام بناااات كيفكم انا عضوه جديده ومشاركة في منتدى تاني
وسجلت في المنتدى خصيصا عشان اكتب تجربتي مع الاعشاب
تخيلو يابنات انا ام لولد وبنت ووزني بسم الله ماشاء الله الله اكبر كان 41
والله العظيم مااكزب
وعاد تعرفو الرجال يحبو الجسم المليان والمربرب وانا كنت احاول بشتى الطرق اني اسمن بس مافي فايده
شربت حلبه اكلت خلطة المكسرات بالعسل كنت اكل وانام
لكن جسمي حالف انه ما يسمن 
في ناس قالولي انو جسمي يحرق السعرات الحراريه قولت يمكن
الين ماشفت موضوع الاخت حبيبة حبيبها في منتدى تاني
وحسبت انه الاعشاب زيها زي تالحلبه والمكسرات ماتاثر فيا
بس قولت خليني اجرب ماراح اخسر شي خصوصا انها اعشاب والاعشاب ازا ماتنفع ماتضر وكمان لاني مرضعه
واخدتها والله وكانت الاخت معايا امينه وجدا محترمه وحبوبه تدخل القلب بسرعه وانا بصراحه اتامنت لها وصممت اني اشتري منها 
وطبعا انا في المدينه ارسلتلها المبلغ وارسلتلي الاعشاب بالشحن
والله يابنات داومت عليها اسبوع حسيت بتغير مااقول اني سمنت بس حسيت وجهي صفي وفتح حتى كنت بس اشوف نفسي فيي المرايه 
ومر الاسبوع التاني وانا مواظبه عليها اشربها قبل ماانام واحيانا قبل ماانام بكم ساعه بس كنت الاحظ انه شهيتي مفتوحه وخصوصا على الحلى بما ناه ماليا في الحلى
وبعد الاسبوع الثالث والله يابنات اني زدت اتنين كيلو 
راح تقولو قليل بس والله انه جسمي مو من النوع اللي يسمن لانه يحرق سعرات
والحمدلله واظبت عليها كل يوم كل يوم
وخلصت علبه ودحين ابدا في العلبه التانيه
واللي عاجبني في الاعشاب انها مالها ريحه زي الحلبه طعمها عادي اعشاب 
ولاتنسو مع حليب النيدو وانا احط عليها 3 ملاعق حليب جاف بس لازم افور المويه لانه خويتكم موسوسه
وووووبس والله يشهد على كل كلمه قولتها ومو عشان حبيبه لا والله عشان هيا امنتني انه ازا نفعتني الاعشاب اكتب عنها 
مو عشان التجاره لا والله
واخيـــــــــــــرا بعد ما طولت عليكم وعلى الاخت 
اتمنى انكم تجربوها وتدعولي انا مو حبيبه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
لا ادعولنا الاتنين ربنا يوفقها
وانا ربنا يسخر زوجي ويحفظلي عيالي يااااااارب
وربنا يسهلكم اموركم ويفرجها على كل مسلم ومسلمه




******************************

إقتباس:
اقتباس من مشاركة صعب يفهموني 
هاااااااااي بنوتات 
انا وعدتكم اني اكتلب تجربتي بدون تردد
امهم انا لي اسبوع تقريبا وكم يوم
وربي يابنات اني زدت وزوجي يقولي امشالله صدري كبر وكمان فخوذي وحتى اخواتي لاحظوا الزياده
والله اني مبسوووووطه مرره من وزني
ام اياد




اللله يسعدك ويوفقك ياحبيبيه حبيبيها 

*****************************



دا رقمي 0567963906 ام جنى بس لا احلل ولا ابيح لأي اتصال ازعاج من رجال او من النساء الرقم فقط للي حابين يشتروا فقط

[email protected]
مندوبه حبيبه حبيبها



​


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (14 يناير 2011)

*رد: اتحدى اللي تقول ماتسمن على دي الاعشاب وربي شاهد وبتجارب البنات وبصوره كمان*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (14 يناير 2011)

*رد: اتحدى اللي تقول ماتسمن على دي الاعشاب وربي شاهد وبتجارب البنات وبصوره كمان*

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اتحدى اللي تقول ماتسمن على دي الاعشاب وربي شاهد وبتجارب البنات وبصوره كمان*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (16 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اتحدى اللي تقول ماتسمن على دي الاعشاب وربي شاهد وبتجارب البنات وبصوره كمان*

=================


----------



## تـ،،،ـويق (20 فبراير 2011)

*رد: اتحدى اللي تقول ماتسمن على دي الاعشاب وربي شاهد وبتجارب البنات وبصوره كمان*

------------------------


----------

